# lacquer dipping article - anybody know where it is



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, I've looked.  I know. RTFM.  I'm trying!  I searched all over and can't find it.  Somewhere someone has an article or at least a detailed posting on how to do the lacquer dipping technique of finshing pens.  Anybody know where that is?

I've sanded and stabilized/sanding sealed with CA.  I've MM and done another coat of CA.  I don't think I used any BLO.  Now I want to do a lacquer dipping.  Why?  Just cause I can.  ANd it's my PITH contribution and I want it to be Purty.

So somebody tell me what to do or I'm just gonna dip these things and hang 'em up to dry without the assistance of counsel.

Julia


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 6, 2006)

This is all I coud find but I know I've seen other stuff on dipping.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=6872&whichpage=1#69241

I've never dipped [:I] so I hope this helps


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

That's it!   Thank you so much.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 6, 2006)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12816

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11157


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

Ooo... even more..


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Okay, I've looked.  I know. RTFM.  I'm trying!  I searched all over and can't find it.  Somewhere someone has an article or at least a detailed posting on how to do the lacquer dipping technique of finshing pens.  Anybody know where that is?
> 
> I've sanded and stabilized/sanding sealed with CA.  I've MM and done another coat of CA.  I don't think I used any BLO.  Now I want to do a lacquer dipping.  Why?  Just cause I can.  ANd it's my PITH contribution and I want it to be Purty.
> ...



Take care of my pen[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Havent checked those links but Billy (alamocdc) does a lot of dipping.


----------



## jtate (Nov 7, 2006)

Okey-doke!  She's gettin' dipped tonight.  There's a radio in the shop - but the batteries are dead.  There's no TV.  I just don't even want to know tonight about anything but pens.  Somebody will tell me who's in charge in the morning and where I'm supposed to report for induction or re-indoctrination or whatever.


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Remember:

Leave on the bushings
Multiple coats
It takes like a week to cure

I've never done it, but all 3 of them are things that I remembered.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 7, 2006)

Better yet, make your own bushings just for dipping like I did. That way you can turn the same kind of pen while the lacquer is curing.[]


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Better yet, make your own bushings just for dipping like I did. That way you can turn the same kind of pen while the lacquer is curing.[]



Even better still(imho), buy a cheap airbrush from HF, Ocean States or Odd Lots and spray the lacquer.  Seems like alot less hassle.

jeff


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Less hassle, but (generalization follows) just about anything forced through the air only to land onto an opbject will be a little less smooth than something dipped. With a spray, you have to worry about an even coat as well as drips. With a dip, you eliminate one of those.

There will always be someone who can do the other better, but for the novice, I would definatly go dip.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Did you do your dipping last night? How did my pen turn out[?][?][]


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

I did not dip last night. The election has exhausted, humiliated, maddened, saddened, elated, excited, and distracted me.  

I did, however install both parts on threaded rod with the bushings at the bottom for the lacquer to drip from.  I thought I had purchased a can of Deft but I can't find it now.  Is this the right lacquer?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep, Deft is the right one, I'm dying to see how it turns out, because if it works I'm going to start doing it[8D]


----------



## Skye (Nov 9, 2006)

Last night I came across one I had sprayed months and months ago. I pressed my nail into it and noticed it dents a lot easier than CA finishes. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

Sprayed?  Do you think there would be a difference between spraying and dipping?

I've already given the parts a nice coating of CA, I'm just hoping to toughen it up even more and keep it glossy longer.  If I'm just adding a softer surface, there's no point, huh?

Maybe I'll just add a couple more CA layers and be done with it.  Unless James wants the experiment to continue.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, go ahead and dip it, I'd like to see the results[8D]


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

PITH Pen Parts have been dipped!  Lesson learned:  something in Deft Clear Wood Finish Brushable Lacquer (glossy) dissolves styrofoam.  You can't just dip 'em and poke the end of your threaded rods down in a block of styrofoam and let them dry.

Will report back when more is known.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

Lacquer dissolves styrofoam, you need a hole drill in a board for your threaded rod. [8D]

I finished my pen today will ship to Tony on Saturday, Post office closed tomorrow.[:I]


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

No worries! I'm hanging the parts to dry.  

 She's still looking great.  I'll Micromesh again in the morning and redip.  I want multiple coatings.  I think the chatoyance (love that word) is coming through loud and clear.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

OK, I'll bite, what does "chatoyance" mean? My thesaurus doesn't have that word in it. [:I]


----------



## angboy (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />OK, I'll bite, what does "chatoyance" mean? My thesaurus doesn't have that word in it. [:I]



Nobody really knows- just throw it out once in awhile and it'll sound like you really know what you're talking about. And if you can spell it right, you get bonus points! [][]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 9, 2006)

I found this online. The dictionary definition refers to gemology, but the same holds true for some figured woods.

"By adding one or two coats of shellac to a piece of figured wood, you can achieve a stunning effect called "chatoyance," from the French meaning "like a cat's eye." If you've ever seen the semi-precious stone Tiger-Eye, you'll notice that as you change your viewing angle, the light and dark bands of color change places; this is chatoyance."


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />I found this online. The dictionary definition refers to gemology, but the same holds true for some figured woods.
> 
> "By adding one or two coats of shellac to a piece of figured wood, you can achieve a stunning effect called "chatoyance," from the French meaning "like a cat's eye." If you've ever seen the semi-precious stone Tiger-Eye, you'll notice that as you change your viewing angle, the light and dark bands of color change places; this is chatoyance."



Julia, after this discription, I can't wait to see my pen[]


----------



## jtate (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep, that's right.  When you look at a piece of wood and it looks like you can see into it, when the light changes as you turn it, (think curly maple) that's chatoyance.

She's been MicroMeshed again and is hanging around the living room drying. A third coat tomorrow and I think that will do it.  

Now if I mess this up assembling the parts I'm going to be so upset!  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 10, 2006)

Slow and easy, slow and easy, breath in, breath out, breath in, breath out[]


----------



## jtate (Nov 10, 2006)

The parts look really nice this morning.  Patience is our friend.  Time is our friend.   Curing thoroughly is our friend.


----------



## jtate (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay!  She's done and all wrapped up to send!  Lesson leanred in this stage:  Lacquer sticks to nylon bushings that you otherwise might think would be goo things to place inbside your tubes to help keep everything straight while the lacquer dries.  Once the lacquer has stuck the nylon to the tube you can't get it out.  (Or I couldn't.)  My poor tube gluing technique can in handy this time as the tube slid out of the pen barrel and I was able to glue in another tube.  Of course, this gunked up the finish and I removed it all (DNA) and did it again.  

Hey, riding that learning curve like a wild bronco!

James, wanna see pics or wait for the big day?  Kind of like seeing the ultrasound during pregnancy.  Do you want to know or do you want to be surprised?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 12, 2006)

I want to wait, I like surprises[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 12, 2006)

Be sure to take pictures before shipping as I don't have a digital camara yet, maybe Chritmas as I've been giving my family BIG hints[8D]


----------



## jtate (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay.  Pictures have been taken!  I'll mail it tomorrow.  Could you email me your address again, just in case I deleted the previous email?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 12, 2006)

E-mail sent[8D]


----------



## jtate (Nov 13, 2006)

Pen has been mailed!


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 13, 2006)

Will be looking for it[]


----------



## bob393 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good info, Thanks![]


----------



## jtate (Nov 15, 2006)

JJenk02,  has the package arrived yet?


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 15, 2006)

NOOOO[] But you know everytime the post office has a holiday they have to retrain everyone[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

I got it and I love it, the finish is the best I have seen!!!!! Now tell me all about it,
What kind of wood?
What pen kit?
What is the red accent ring made of?
This is a dipped finish?

The pen bag was a nice touch, I've got a plaid shirt of the same color and design.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

PS: post the picture[]


----------



## jtate (Nov 16, 2006)

Yea!  My PITH pen to James got there!


















It's flame box elder that I harvested almost a year ago from an access road where a crew was erecting a bill board.  I stopped to ask them if I could scavenge and I saw this red streak on a broken branch and then noted red chain-saw saw dust.  I thought "Huh?"  This was last December and it was cold as could be.  I had just recevied my lathe that month with money my mother had given me for my birthday.  I had turned a few sticks just to see if, indeed, I did like wood-turning but I'd never made anything.  I thought, this is pretty, I must take this home.  I was quite a sight out there in the snow and mud with my handsaw, cutting off chunks of this wood.  

I messed up a bunch of the wood because, like I said, this was my first wood-turning experience.  Somebody finally told me that this is really nice wood and I should let it sit and dry awhile and practice on lumber mill scrap till I developed some skills.  I did that for several months and have now come back to the box elder.

I love the grain and the color in this so I wanted to maximize this by cutting it on the diagonal.  This was not easy.  SHARP tools and very thin cutting.  This was a great big ol' chunk of wood and that was good because it took a while before I got the technique down so that there was not so much tear-out.  Turning something cut on the diagonal lends itself to tear-out.  This I now know.  

So it's a PKMONT kit.  I don't know the real name for it but that's the PSI code.  

The red accent ring is a wonderful acrylic that I got from Andes Lambrou.  Y'all may not know who he is but I can tell you he's a really big deal in the fountain pen world.  He saw some of my fountain pen customizations and contacted me about whether I'd like to use some of this material.  I jumped all over it and bought several rods.  It wasn't cheap and I ain't sharing with nobody.  Limited supplies and all that.  It's got some real nice sparkles in it as kind of a hidden treat.  Sometimes they'll show as you handle this pen but they're really apparent with a loupe.

Yep, it's dipped.  and dipped.  and dipped.  And cleaned off with alcohoil because I messed it up and dipped and dipped and dipped again.  I micromeshed between each dipping and I think that helped.  I gather that the lacquer coats should be very thin in order to get the most reflectivity to them.  Like I mentioned above, this was a  bucking bronco of a learning curve!  But loads of fun.

Glad you like it.  The transmission felt a little loose to me.  I hope that's just me and that the point stays extended for you with no trouble.  If not, send it back to me and I'll see if I can disassemble it and put a new transmission in it.  

This has been fun!


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Its a beautiful Pen, I love the finish, I'm going to have to try that dipping process.

I have a supply of flame box elder drying in my shop for a couple of months. I can't wait to turn them and see if I can duplicate what you did.

The transmission feels fine to me, I can't feel any looseness in it.

I have had fun also and your enthusiasm has made it that much more enjoyable. This is a pen I will always treasure.


----------



## jtate (Nov 16, 2006)

Please send reports on how the finish holds up.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 16, 2006)

Will do[]


----------

